
MilepostGCC - uses machine-learning to adapt to new processor architectures - soundsop
http://ctuning.org/wiki/index.php/CTools:MilepostGCC
======
jongraehl
I first saw this suggested at
[http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/03/09/evolving-faster-
hask...](http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2009/03/09/evolving-faster-haskell-
programs/) \- he references prior work (see "best paper" in bold) by
<http://www.cis.udel.edu/~cavazos/index.php?page=publications>

The ctuning site has a timeline that extends many years back, so I'm not
suggesting it's "me too" material.

In (lossy) heuristic search, it's common to automatically tune a handful of
parameters (with difficult to predict outcome that may depend on the specific
data set) to find a good setting for a given valuation of time spent vs.
search error.

